# Can you stand on one leg for at least 10 seconds?



## Ming the Merciless (3 Nov 2022)

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...er-of-life-and-death-and-how-to-improve-yours


----------



## T4tomo (3 Nov 2022)

Standing on one leg is easier if you hold your opposite earlobe. 
maybe this should go in the true factoids thread.
try it!


----------



## Sharky (3 Nov 2022)

Not falling for that one, you didn't say "Simon says"


----------



## winjim (3 Nov 2022)

View: https://youtu.be/81JCC9Q26b4


----------



## T4tomo (3 Nov 2022)

Sharky said:


> Not falling for that one, you didn't say "Simon says"



its true, we were doing quad stretches at hockey training earlier in the week. holding the earlobe stops you wobbling over, I'm not pulling your leg (or earlobe)


----------



## All uphill (3 Nov 2022)

Easy (for me) with eyes open.

Impossible with eyes closed. 
How strange.


----------



## wafter (3 Nov 2022)

All uphill said:


> Easy (for me) with eyes open.
> 
> Impossible with eyes closed.
> How strange.



It's because fixing your vision on a static object aids balance. 

After a slightly wobbly start I managed a minute on my left leg, then 30 seconds on my right before I got bored, shut my eyes and suffered the consequences..


----------



## Willd (3 Nov 2022)

30 secs +. unless I've had 10 pints


----------



## simongt (3 Nov 2022)

I was given the 'stand on one leg for 10 seconds' as part of a medical check for a survey I had been involved in a few years back. 
No problem, but then I was asked to repeat the test, but this time with my eyes shut. 
Not so easy.


----------



## Threevok (3 Nov 2022)

I got pulled over once - and the Policeman asked me to stand on my left leg for 10 seconds.

I said "I'm glad you didn't ask me to stand on my right - that's the shoe i've hidden my coke in"


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Nov 2022)

simongt said:


> I was given the 'stand on one leg for 10 seconds' as part of a medical check for a survey I had been involved in a few years back.
> No problem, but* then I was asked to repeat the test, but this time with my eyes shut.*
> Not so easy.



And what was that supposed to demonstrate?


----------



## Jody (3 Nov 2022)

Threevok said:


> I got pulled over once - and the Policeman asked me to stand on my left leg for 10 seconds.
> 
> I said "I'm glad you didn't ask me to stand on my right - that's the shoe i've hidden my coke in"



"Stand on the line sir"


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Nov 2022)

I stand on one leg when cleaning my teeth. My leccy toothbrush has a timer that buzzes after thirty seconds, which is my signal to change legs.


----------



## Gwylan (3 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...er-of-life-and-death-and-how-to-improve-yours



Depends which foot. 
One has a lot of metal in and really does not work properly. 
Why I ride a bike mostly.


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (3 Nov 2022)

I can do 30+ even on a Bosu balance trainer.

EDIT: I got set an exercise on the balance trainer, by a physio, following an injury and it became a personal challenge to see how long I could balance for.


----------



## annedonnelly (3 Nov 2022)

It's something we work on in my Pilates class - sometimes it's easier than others. Seeing other people wobbling doesn't help so I try not to look at anyone else.


----------



## tyred (3 Nov 2022)

Yes, something worked on in both yoga classes and dance classes that I've attended over the years. Very occasionally it can be a tricky for some reason but mostly I can do it no trouble at all, even on my damaged foot.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2022)

Ian Anderson can play the flute standing on one leg, hence the album title "Stand Up"


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Nov 2022)

Easy peasy - can also do 20 seconds a side eyes shut although it gets a bit wobbly. 

Years ago I had to undertake a series of balance, reflex and spatial position tests re MND (fortunately all clear after loads of other tests) and one was the same excersize standing on the ball of one foot (eyes open) . Very, very hard - the test wasn't so much how long you could but more about the compensatory actions that your body attempts to make to stabilise yourself. 10 seconds and I was done on both sides.


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> It's something we work on in my Pilates class - sometimes it's easier than others. Seeing other people wobbling doesn't help so I try not to look at anyone else.




Yes, we do standing on one leg at yoga, a previous yoga teacher was a fan of the t balance.


----------



## DaveReading (3 Nov 2022)

"which concluded that an inability to balance was associated with an almost twofold increase in risk of death"

Strange, I'd always thought that my risk of death - like everybody else's - was 100%.


----------



## KnittyNorah (3 Nov 2022)

Can balance on my 'good' leg/ankle for at least 30 seconds with very little effort. Can barely manage 5 seconds on the leg with the ruptured achilles tendon. But if I practice daily, which I try to do in summer, I can get up to about 10 seconds after six weeks.


----------



## CXRAndy (3 Nov 2022)

These balance and mobility exercises are good markers for overall longterm health. Sitting down on your bum on the floor and getting up without using hands and knees is also a good mobility and strength indication. 

I like practicing Indian squat, regularly as well as gym weighted squats.


----------



## Gwylan (3 Nov 2022)

DaveReading said:


> "which concluded that an inability to balance was associated with an almost twofold increase in risk of death"
> 
> Strange, I'd always thought that my risk of death - like everybody else's - was 100%.



People should need a licence to deal with numbers.

Maybe we could have a new profession. Authorised number commissioner.
Licenced percentage issuer
Approved number relevance authority


----------



## stephec (4 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Ian Anderson can play the flute standing on one leg, hence the album title "Stand Up"



Yeah but, could you listen to that for more than ten seconds? 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2022)

stephec said:


> Yeah but, could you listen to that for more than ten seconds? 😂



That's harsh!!


----------



## Gwylan (4 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> That's harsh!!



The music or the comment?


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Nov 2022)

My balance is rubbish, on one leg I start to wobble straight away.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 Nov 2022)

Depends 🥃🚬


----------



## simongt (10 Nov 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> And what was that supposed to demonstrate?


A basic check the balance organs in one's ears.


----------



## lazybloke (10 Nov 2022)

The 'stand on one leg' test appears in news feeds every few years.
I can do 30 seconds on either side, but am noticeably wobblier than last time, especially on the left.


----------



## gbb (12 Nov 2022)

Wow, thats really weird.
I just did one minute on one foot, tried the other leg with my eyes closed, couldn't do it at all


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Nov 2022)

gbb said:


> Wow, thats really weird.
> I just did one minute on one foot, tried the other leg with my eyes closed, couldn't do it at all



OT but that is a very good looking dog you have there.


----------

